# Samsung launches Note 3 at 49900, Gear smartwatch at 22900



## randomuser111 (Sep 17, 2013)

*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/nexusae0_Samsung-Galaxy-Note-3-front-back.jpg-640x488_thumb.jpg
Samsung has launched the highly anticipated Galaxy Note 3 smartphone in India along with its sidekick, the Galaxy Gear smartwatch. The flagship smartphone will set you back by a lofty ₹49,900, whereas the Galaxy Gear smartwatch comes at a similarly expensive ₹22,900 price tag.


The Indian model will run on Samsung's Exynos 5 Octa SoC, which means you won't get the 4K recording option as on the Snapdragon 800 model to be sold in the US. You will, however, get the same 5.7-inch, 1080p Super AMOLED display, 3GB of RAM, 32GB storage space, 13 megapixel camera, 3,200mAh battery and Android 4.3 Jelly Bean.
*www.designboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Galaxy-Gear-designboom_03.jpg

Both the Galaxy Note 3 and the Galaxy Gear will be available in stores starting September 25 at the aforementioned prices.

Samsung announces Galaxy Note 3 and Galaxy Gear in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

saw the pricing and


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2013)

That's some insane pricing considering that there is no 4K recording option like in US version. What sammy thinks while pricing? Those guys are retarded or what?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Not worth it as it's not the S800 version with 4k recording.


----------



## bruce_batman (Sep 17, 2013)

what's with every electronic company?? i mean micromax's canvas 2 was brilliant for its price and canvas 4 a little over priced!, then comes apple with their CHEAP 40k phone, and now a 23k WATCH brilliant, then some company would want us to buy a paper for 1Lakh


----------



## RohanM (Sep 17, 2013)

49900 /- 

Sammy gone mad.. 35k is sweet spot.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 17, 2013)

Street price should be less.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 17, 2013)

^^ I'm so hoping that would be the case


----------



## Chainsaw (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 does carry an obnoxious price tag. But, what about the Samsung Gear Smartwatch?

That piece of crap, a truly beta product is priced at 22K! Samsung is desperately trying to be the Apple of the original iPhone days. Pretending to be the real "innovators" in revolutionizing and introducing a new product category to the world. But, what the original iPhone did to the smartphone world cannot be replicated by a brand like Samsiung. Their strategy of "flood the market, spend millions on advertising to build the hype and then hope something sticks ain't gonna last for long. Samsung, you'd be nowhere without Andrioid and you know it!

So, is there anybody in here who has good things to say about the smart watch? I'd be more than happy to be proven wrong (in a good way ...)


----------



## raksrules (Sep 18, 2013)

Note is a proven franchisee but that watch is priced insane and it is just a companion and not a device which can do calls and all independently (if i am right), and it doesn't even look elegant. 
Even android lovers should hope for it to fail (like i am hoping for iPhone 5c fail miserably) so you can get a better device and priced right.
Vote with your wallet.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2013)

Samsung is competing directly against Apple/HTC/Sony in consumer market, and this price tag is just an evidence for it. Nokia is no longer a threat, and desi brands are like street pups.


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 28, 2013)

Stunned by the Specs,got my note3 straightaway!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0609.jpg

Back to Android group! Highly impressed by the mail client "AquaMail Pro" with great customization and individual ringtone for every mail and LED blinking (Remembering my old BlackBerry days!)

One thing is sure,you need to thourghly analyze the entire advantage of a powerful tab like note3,it may take more time!

Share ur views...!


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2013)

At that price, I rather buy a better device like the iPhone 5S.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 29, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> At that price, I rather buy a better device like the iPhone 5S.



 +1k from me


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 29, 2013)

Note 3 50k!!!  
Better get 1 ps3 and a note2!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Note 3 50k!!!
> Better get 1 ps3 and a note2!!



even Note 10.1 is released today

Samsung launches Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 edition in India for Rs 49,990


----------



## quagmire (Oct 22, 2013)

50k for this POS?  

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 review


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

Just the other day they benchmarked these two variants

Exynos-powered Samsung Galaxy Note 3 goes through our benchmark gauntlet


----------

